# Saw Stop blade replacement problem



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

recently underwent a discovery that the sawstop doesn't like blades much under a 10 outside diameter. we attempted to install a a freud (9 3/4") and couldn't get the cartridge to come into the gap alignment noted in the manual. _NOTE: the cartridge did have considerable alignment travel in the outward dirrection, but limited on the inward dirrection._ A call to the mfr: the tech said if the saw will start (implying the safety checks have been satisfied) then "go ahead and run it". I asked "but won't a farther gap result in a longer stop time". He replied "yes, it may mean the difference between 3 teeth hitting your skin vs 1 or 2 teeth." 

We purchased more blades from sawstop at 10" o.d. and installed, it may mean the difference between a band-aid and a emergency room trip. 


Maybe this is something the mfr can work on on future models. 

Also worth noting - I find this saw to be one of the finest saws I have ever operated.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I like mine as well, but did note the same thing.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

> Also worth noting - I find this saw to be one of the finest saws I have ever operated.


I completely agree. Of course, prior to this I had a Hitachi table top saw, soo..... But I couldn't be happier with the quality.

I haven't tried anything less than 10" on mine yet. If they say only 3 teeth would hit me before the brake would engage, that'd be good enough for me. If you watch their super slo-mo video, you see it would take more teeth than 3 before it'd start to be serious damage. Of course, if I don't *need* to risk it, I won't (I have some 9" blades, but they're older hand-me-downs and I don't see much use to them).


----------

